# Munin und Umlaute im "graph_title



## jo@school (1. Nov. 2008)

Hallo, ich nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin! Aber Versuch macht klug.
Auf meinem Debian System läuft seit langem Munin. Seit dem letzten Update werden auf der HTML-Seite für die Umlaute nur noch kryptische Zeichen ausgegebenen. Was aus "Festplattenüberwachung" wird sieht man in der Anlage!
Auch "Festplatten&uuml;berwachung" und "Festplatten%CFberwachung" führten nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2008)

Versuch mal den default Charset in der apache2.conf auf latin1 zu stellen.


----------



## jo@school (3. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Till, habe eben nachgeschaut, dieser Defaultwert ist schon eingetragen.
Was aus der der Anlage leider nicht hervor geht: Der Wert von graph_title  erscheint nicht als HTML-Test sondern ist schon in eingebundenen Grafik enthalten.
Gruß aus der Stadt der CeBIT
Jochen


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2008)

Werden denn Umlaute auf der Shell richtig angezeigt?


----------

